# Re: Charles de Gaulle



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sat, 10 Mar 2001 23:20:11 -0500*
I guess this leaves us all reading "Hornblower" by C. S. Forester  the 
French seem best in port.
On the other hand, with our own country to figure out...there are simply 
too many parallels...
Refrence my earlier reference on the cbc.ca website, with an ex-general 
railing over bi-lingualism...
Lived through that happy remark that Charlie da' gaul of it" made... 
that screwed up our country not his, you may note in '67...maybe this 
just is something coming around,...because what goes around...
John


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sat, 10 Mar 2001 21:53:59 -0700*
Reminds me a bit of our own HMCS Bras d'Or, the hydorfoil craft from a 
couple of decades ago. Took Canada years and years and years to get it 
right after first commissioning. And at great expense. Then, when it 
was finally Ok - we scrapped it.  "... plus ca change"


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 11 Mar 2001 11:27:36 -0800*
HMCS Bras'dor is moored on a barge in Quebec city, a lasting monument to 
Canadaian Military policy... with all the arrow pictures
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Ian Edwards
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Saturday, March 10, 2001 8:53 PM
  Subject: Re: Charles de Gaulle
  Reminds me a bit of our own HMCS Bras d'Or, the hydorfoil craft from a 
couple of decades ago. Took Canada years and years and years to get it 
right after first commissioning. And at great expense. Then, when it 
was finally Ok - we scrapped it.  "... plus ca change"

  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Ian 
Edwards
  
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, March 10, 2001 
8:53
  PM
  Subject: Re: Charles de 
Gaulle
  
  Reminds me a bit of our own HMCS Bras 
d'Or, the
  hydorfoil craft from a couple of decades ago. Took Canada years and 
years and
  years to get it right after first commissioning. And at great 
expense. Then,
  when it was finally Ok - we scrapped it. "... plus ca
  change"


----------

